# Not sure where I wanted to put this... Orange Beach Report



## badonskybuccaneers (Aug 19, 2013)

Well, after many failed attempts to get the boat in the water the last couple months, I finally cleaned the Wrens nest from the intake, checked the live well pumps / filters for leaks due to this winters freezes (do this before you put it in the water! Had friends sink their pride and joy cause they didn't!) and put her in EARLY yesterday (4/12/14). Braxton and I headed out of Cotton Bayou- the amber sun was just peeking over the tops of the condominiums as we idled thru the first No Wake zone. It was just ever so slightly foggy- or more just a haze than a fog. It was a sight I have missed all winter- especially since those last couple hospital visits. We made our way to the Perdido Pass Bridge and dropped a spoon to troll out the pass as we cleared it. Really not much going on to be seen in the pass this morning- none of the usual dolphins cruising looking for their breakfast, or ladyfish slicing through the bait- usually pick a a couple bluefish there about that time, but not today.
Anyway, we checked at the rocks outside the pass for bait, no real action, just a couple boats anchored with their passengers, poles in the water, waiting for that chance fish strike. So we opted to head to three mile barge with only our box of frozen cigar minnows and home made chum to tempt any passing Cobia or early King Mackerel with. The forecast seas were suppose to be 2-3 ft... but so far, they were not too bad actually... Just bad enough we couldn't open the throttle up all the way in our 22' Blue Wave Pure Bay. Saw just a couple Spanish Mackerels on the way out- but nothing to strike our interest, scattered small ones mostly. We set up with our frozen bait and home-made chum at three mile barge. We couldn't quite get a solid anchor set, I think partially due to my slightly bent anchor (I'll have to look at that one day). A school of cigar minnows rolled thru and I scored about 4 on the Sabiki before they were gone again. We had the new "Twins" (Penn Spinfisher 8500 reels / Carnage 7' heavy rods) set up with one dead cigar minnow, one fresh live one, and we casually threw a bubble rig setup for passing Spanish Mackerel. The water temp was reading a cool 67degrees on the Lowrance. We could make out the image of the barge on the structure scan - pretty neat, an a bit less impressive than visiting it in person. Though- I guess it is just a barge? About half an hour into our outing, the Alabama Marine Resources Enforcement boat came by to check on us- just surveying really. I told them we had just set up, they took our general info and moved on. Braxton said he was scared because they approached us- I asked why. He said "Just cause - ". Kids...? I told him, it's just like the police- you don't have anything to be afraid of if you are not doing something stupid, right? They are just doing their jobs. No reason to be afraid. They put their pants on just like you... One leg at a time. 
A bit later we were joined by another boat with a single fisher on it- smaller CC with a T top. He didn't stay long- probably just checking to see if he could get any action.
We did eventually have a few Spanish Mackerel come thru and set the Lowrance off- took the head half of my live minnow and kept on cruising. After a couple hours on that spot we decided to head further out. So we pulled the anchor and eased southward. We moved up on some birds working a long line of scattered spanish feeding on glass minnows. We dropped the trolling motor and tried to sneak up on the them. About the only way we got a decent bite was to find a ball of the bait and we threw bubble rigs and a small spoon into them - then we got the mackerel to strike our lures. It still captures my imagination to watch that mass of bait fish and see the predators slashing through them- and the mass of bait kind of lunges to dodge the attackers. Braxton put a spanish on the boat and backed right into a top water plug on his inshore rod perched in a helm rod holder. Fortunately it only caught his shorts, and I didn't have to perform any surgery on his rear end. After tiring of chasing spanish around, we headed for the trolling corridor pyramids. On our way out a fog bank rolled onto us. It's kind of an ominous sight watching these ground bound clouds moving for you out on the open water- as they envelope you, you look back over your shoulder and the sight of the far horizon disappears- kind of like being in a deep dark forest somewhere. Your vision drastically shortened by them- it gets darker except for the light tying to pierce them from over our heads. 
Within a short time we reached the other end of the fog bank and continued to the pyramids. We came up on the northeast corner of them and I took a survey of the action. I was showing a lot of fish on bottom. Several units down another boat was anchored and flying a dive flag. I decided to let Braxton throw a bottom rig down and see if we could pick up a couple Vermillion or Mango Snapper for dinner. I also threw out one of the "twins" with another live cigar minnow while we were on our controlled drift. Here is the tally- out of 6 cigar minnows he dropped, Braxton brought up 5 Red Snapper- all legal size, a couple NICE 5-7 lb ones (modestly guessing- cause I wanted a quick clean release). 

















 Anyway- we couldn't keep from hooking them, instead of what we really wanted. But from what we pulled up it looks like the Northern Gulf Red Snapper population is Pretty good. They were fat, looked healthy, and were definitely strong! 
It was getting close to time for Teresa (aka Cookie) to get off work- and I wanted to pick her up for some R & R on the boat. I had bought her some live shrimp this morning to play with. 
After she did a little dodging around for a parking space, she was on board and we headed to a couple inshore spots to play. They caught a couple smaller fish while I played the good captain - chumming the water good. I tried getting some bigger ones interested in their baits- but they just weren't around. The last rain dumped a lot of fresh water - and even now it looks awfully tannic. Not my favorite color here. After we got done having fun playing, I dropped her off and Braxton and I headed back towards Cotton Bayou. But- I had to make one more stop. One of my favorite grass flat spots for redfish was on the way to the ramp. I usually always find a red or black drum there- not usually quantity, but usually at least _one_ of quality. I eased up on the location- dropped the trolling motor, got out my Ugly Stick inshore with my Diawa Coastal bait caster- already rigged with a chartreuse Strike King Redfish Majic ready to go. It is just about the right time of day for this spot...


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

What a great read! Appreciate you taking the time to go into such detail with your fishing adventure. Can't wait to see some pictures!


----------



## nextstep (Jun 27, 2008)

maybe we will get the rest of the story. nice report.


----------



## Fielro (Jun 4, 2012)

Great story, still waiting for the ending when you catch a big red. Good read, thanks for sharing


----------



## badonskybuccaneers (Aug 19, 2013)

*"And now, the rest of the story..."*

Sooooo- I have you on the edge of your seat...... as Paul Harvey would say.... "Now the rest of the story...."
So where was I....? Oh yea, one of my favorite grassy flats fishing spots. It's on the edge of ... almost a nice cove area coming out of Cotton Bayou area between a line of waterfront houses and the docking area for the Perdido Beach Resort and "Wild Hearts" (and some of you will know exactly where I am talking about). It's a nice shallow area where bottom grass frequently grows in the summer months- although right now it is rather barren, debris and just a few sprigs of brown grass and unearthed roots, and today the tannic brown water.... The spot is about a few hundred feet long, including the Perdido Beach Resort boardwalk & kayak hut and a portion of the unfinished dock area where there is nothing more than a few pilings sticking up out of the water. There is a cut up into the marsh there where a stream / runoff comes out. The Marsh grasses grow all along this short stretch of beach from the adjacent marina at Sanroc Cay to the houses at the west end of this little patch. A view of this location on google earth shows the extent of this patch. As I said, I frequently find redfish, mullet, and drum here in the late afternoon. 
So I dropped the trolling motor and move up to the area around the last couple pilings at the Perdido Beach Resort boardwalk. It is just about the right time of the afternoon.... as we approach the shallows, a school of mullet run past the bow of the boat- just small dark torpedo shapes darting past me as I stand at the tiller of the trolling motor. As you may recall, I have my Ugly Stick / Diawa baitcaster combo with the chartreuse Redfish Majic lure. I make a few casts into the "creek" area there. Nothing! So I start my usual run west along the beach- 
Braxton is tired and bored, sitting at the helm watching me in dismay... I'm sure he's thinking, "there was nothing biting at Robinson Island grass beds earlier, nothing's going to bite here, why do we have to do this- I'm ready to go home "(I know my stepson). 
About 2/3rds the way into my run, I clear my reel of a nastily loop I have been fighting with- then I make a long cast forward and toward the beach. By this time I wasn't even sure I could pull this rabbit outta my hat- I feel a small thump on the line- kinda like a a pinfish nibbling at the lure tail. I give a reactional snap back on the rod, but it didn't feel heavy. At this point I'm thinking it WAS a small fish or a missed strike. But the redfish at the end of my line had actually picked up the lure and was headed towards me. Still retrieving the lure normally, I feel him- a little stronger this time. So I give the rod another tug- again, a weak response at first. But it didn't take long that he felt the hook penetrate his lip- and the fight was on! 
Braxton asks "You got one?!" 
"Yea! I got him!" I replied as the fish started peeling line off the reel. "It's a red! Good one too!!"
I tighten the drag some and slow him a little. He makes a sweep to the right and turns toward the boat. I don't have my power pole remote, so I call to Braxton, "Put the power pole down!" I see him good for the first time... He is a nice golden upper slot red, well on his way to becoming a stud bull! He gets to the boat, sees us and bolts toward the stern. I go racing past Braxton to the back of the boat. I put some more heat on him and persuade him to turn back towards us, again. Meanwhile, Braxton starts looking for the landing net.
"Where's the net?" He asks.
"It's in the main livewell" I replied. By this time, the fish has led me down the port side to the bow again. As he pulls against the drag on my little Diawa Coastal reel, I see him start to dig his snout in the sandy bottom- then flip in the water and head toward my right again- I put some heat on him again and he responds with another run to the away to the northwest. By now Braxton is standing by me with the landing net- Now he's excited! (Kids!?!?) He is cheering me on, and about that time I feel a couple tugs and my line goes slack.....
"What happened!" Braxton asked standing there with the landing net. 
"He came unbuttoned... he got away." I replied. 
I was disappointed, not like when I lost that big bull dolphin last year, but more like "oh well.... Darn!" I'd have at least liked to have had a picture with him before the release. Braxton was more disappointed than I was. He gave a good fight, an enjoyable fight, and one that made my day! He got away, so he can fight someone else another day. 
We headed back to the ramp to load up after our long day! Braxton got his workout on a couple good size snapper, and Cookie got some time in on the boat despite having to work today. Best of all I got to fight one of my favorite inshore fish. 
....the title of my story was based on my indecision as to our inshore / slightly offshore adventures as to the correct category to place it in.
Thanks for spending the time reading our story, I hope you have enjoyed it.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Nice read Mike


----------



## Mac1528 (Mar 24, 2012)

Nice story Mike and glad to see you and Cookie are doing better after your bout several weeks ago. Still got prayers going your way for healing and financial blessings, HE will take care of you both!


----------



## badonskybuccaneers (Aug 19, 2013)

Chris V said:


> Nice read Mike


Thanks, I finally got it completed.


----------



## badonskybuccaneers (Aug 19, 2013)

Mac1528 said:


> Nice story Mike and glad to see you and Cookie are doing better after your bout several weeks ago. Still got prayers going your way for healing and financial blessings, HE will take care of you both!


Thanks, much appreciated. We are doing well now. A big relief with the results of the stress test a week ago. My finger injury will take a while longer to recover completely from- I still have to follow up with the orthopedic doctor again. I thank God for each day I have to enjoy this world, so I'll take all the prayers I can get. I pray I have a long time to share my adventures- and thoughts. God bless you and everyone for their prayers for us through our time of trials and health issues... May they be repaid in blessings filling your cup, and running over. 
Again, thank you.
Mike


----------



## badonskybuccaneers (Aug 19, 2013)

Finally got the pictures added... Sorry it took so long... computer problems.

But this also means I've been able to update the Badonsky Buccaneers website now too. So if you were a regualr visitor and hadn't been in a while cause things slowed, be sure to visit again.:thumbup:


----------



## PurpleNGold (Mar 15, 2011)

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## badonskybuccaneers (Aug 19, 2013)

*re-write, and submitted for your approval...*

I thought about writing a book of short stories title "A Story in my Life". Just short stories about my mis-adventures. My aunt wrote a small book called "They Don't Make Them Like They Used To" which was on the same premise- a book of short stories about adventures and events she experienced in ther life, and stories she was told durig her life. Now that she has passed, I really appreciate that she did this. So this will be for my children and their children, and a few other acquaintances.
Apart from my family and friends, I would like an outside opinion on a rewrite I did on this story to possibly include in this book- My key elements I wanted to focus on are mainly the characters and keeping the reader intrest. Is it interesting enough to be a good story to include? ...or will you become bored with it and move on to another thread? Now bear in mind, I'm not a professional writer (you guessed that?) and my grammar may not be real good either. 
PT 1


> Well, after many failed attempts to get the boat in the water the last couple months, this week I finally cleaned the Wrens nest from the intake of the Yamaha F150 outboard, checked the live well pumps and filters for leaks due to this winters freezes, and put her in early Saturday morning. My stepson, Braxton, and I launched at and headed out of Cotton Bayou. The amber sun was just peeking over the tops of the condominiums as we idled east thru the first No Wake zone. It was just ever so slightly foggy- or perhaps more just a haze than a fog. It was a sight I have missed all winter- especially since those last couple hospital visits. It's just one of those scenes that reminds you how lucky you are to be alive to enjoy this wonderful world God has created. We made our way to the Perdido Pass Bridge and dropped a Clark silver spoon to troll on our way out the channel. Really not much going on to be seen in the pass this morning. None of the activity we were used to- cruising dolphins looking for their breakfast, or ladyfish slicing through schools of bait. We usually pick a couple bluefish about this time of day, but not today. It's still early In the season, and the water is still cool. But before too long there will be all kinds of fish traveling and feeding through this pass.
> We stopped and checked a popular spot at the rocks outside the pass for bait. No real action though, just a couple boats anchored with their passengers, poles in the water, waiting for that chance fish strike. So we opted to head to three mile barge with only our box of frozen cigar minnows and home made chum to tempt any passing Cobia or early King Mackerel with. The forecast seas were suppose to be 2-3 ft... but so far, they were not too bad actually... Just bad enough we couldn't open the throttle up all the way in our 22' Blue Wave Pure Bay. We didn't see much on the trip out, just a couple Spanish Mackerel, but nothing to strike our interest. They were smaller ones, and they were scattered. We arrived at Three Mile Barge, and started setting things up, but couldn't quite get a solid anchor bite. I think partially due to our slightly bent anchor, but mostly because of the wicked current. Without having found any fresh bait on the way out, all we had was a box of old cigar minnows we picked up from the bait store, and a frozen block of custom chum we made ourselves a few days prior. After several minutes, while we were getting the rods rigged, a large school of cigar minnows swam thru. I had just enough time to rig a Sabiki on one of the smaller rods and throw it out. We scored about 4 cigar minnows before they were gone again. We had the new "Twins" on board for today's excursion. They are two new Penn Spinfisher 8500 reels on Penn Carnage 7' heavy rods. We use them mainly for targeting King Mackerel and lite duty trolling. We set up one with a dead cigar minnow, one set up with a fresh live one, just drifting behind the boat. We also had a bubble rig setup on a couple 5000 series reels just for any passing Spanish Mackerel. We dropped the frozen chum into a bag and roped it off to stern. Now all we needed was some hungry fish to show up.
> The water temp was reading a cool 67degrees, as displayed on the Lowrance. We could make out the image of the barge on the structure scan. Pretty neat compared to the old fish finding sonar. It did make the barge look a bit less impressive than when we visited it in person on a dive trip a few years ago. Though- I guess it is just a barge?
> About half an hour later, the Alabama Marine Resources Enforcement boat came by to check on us- just surveying really.
> ...


----------



## badonskybuccaneers (Aug 19, 2013)

Pt2


> within a short time we reached the other end of the fog bank, so we throttled up and continued to the pyramids. We came up on the northeast corner of them and i took a survey of the action on the fish finder. I was showing a lot of fish on bottom. Several pyramids down, another boat was anchored and flying a dive flag. I decided to let braxton throw a bottom rig down and see if we could pick up a couple vermillion or mangrove snapper for dinner. I also threw out one of the "twins" with another live cigar minnow while we were on our controlled drift. Braxton put a frozen cigar on the shimano tld conventional reel we frequently use here, of fish it was detecting. It didn't take braxton long before he was hooked up and bowed over with a nice fish! He fought it up quickly and it wasn't long before we could confirm it was a red snapper. Not what we wanted right now. They were currently out of season due to strict government restrictions. So, we popped the circle hook out of his lip and he was away in a flash! I let braxton drop again, and we got the same results. So within a few minutes the tally was- out of 6 dead cigar minnows he dropped, braxton brought up 5 red snapper- all legal size, a couple nice 5-7 lb ones (modestly guessing- cause i wanted a quick clean release).
> anyway- we couldn't keep from catching red snapper. We would rather have had something we could take home for dinner, but at least braxton got some action on the rod! And from what we pulled up it looks like the northern gulf red snapper population is doing pretty good. They were fat, looked healthy, and were definitely strong!
> by now, it was getting close to time for cookie, my wife, to get off work- and i wanted to pick her up for some r & r on the boat. I had bought her some live shrimp this morning at the bait store to play with. So we headed back north towards the pass.
> we called her on the phone as we were entering the pass, and told her to meet us at boggy point boat launch and we would pick her up. This was one of the first nice weekend days of the spring, sunny and warm. So you can guess that by now, sometime after noon, the launches were getting crowded. As we approached the launch, i could tell she was going to have a hard time finding a parking spot. After she did a little dodging around for a parking space, she was on board and we headed to a couple inshore spots to play. We tried the grassy flats around robinson, bird, and walker islands. I eased up on a spot a couple hundred yards on the east side of bird island, just inside the *no motor zone* and put the power pole down. Cookie and braxton put a shrimp on their inshore rods, of course, and i picked up my inshore ugly stick with the penn sargus 3000 and mirrolure mirrodine. I knew better than trying to fish the top of the flats in the middle of this sunny day, but it wasn’t just about catching fish. After a little while i just laid down across the back of the boat enjoying the sun. They pretty much worked over the area and after they got bored with that, we moved over to a man-made reef at bayou st john. I anchored off over a rockpile on the eastern area of the reef. They caught a couple smaller fish while i played the good captain - attending to my passengers, chumming the water and watching for fish. I tried getting some bigger ones interested in their baits- but there just didn't seem to be many around. I think another part of the problem was that last rain dumped a lot of water over the area - and even though it had been awhile since the rains, it still looked awfully brown and tannic now. Not my favorite color here. Braxton got pretty good at getting his hook off of the rocks after getting hung up- most of the time anyway. After we got done having fun playing there, i dropped cookie off to get her car, and braxton and i headed back towards cotton bayou.
> ...


I appreciate your comments...


----------



## Orion45 (Jun 26, 2008)

Great read. Almost as good as being there. :thumbup:


----------



## Mac1528 (Mar 24, 2012)

I think it was a super write Mike. You know, I remember listening to shorts like this when I was a kid at my grandparents. They had rental cottages at Johns Pass, that's where I cut my teeth on fishing. These "old salts" would come and talk and tell stories and this sounds just like your story, minus the descriptive language!! I think that was great and I thank you for writing it and letting me go back in time for a while. 

Sent using tapatalk


----------



## Buckyt (Oct 1, 2007)

Sorry about lour loss of a good fish, but that happens when you are fishing.
Last week we caught kings at 3 mile barge trolling deep diving Rapala magnum , and Mann's 25+ lures. I saw people anchored, fishing free lines behind the boats. and they were catching smallish kings. We caught one about 12 lbs, and one about 10 lbs, The other 10 were probably 5-7 lbs.


----------

